# Atlanta Hawks 2010 Draft



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow. So, according to Draftexpress and nbadraft.net the Hawks are picking 24th. What kind of player can we honestly expect picking that late? We'd have to consider ourselves pretty damn lucky if we can get a solid rotation guy at 24. It'd be nice if we were picking a little earlier where we could grab a potential starting big man, but it isn't worth trading a future 1st for. Please god don't do that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wizards/Sixers/Nets with top three picks. All in the East. Aside from the Pacers, Raptors, Pistons every team in the East except us is on the rise. It's just our luck to have a worthless 50-win season and miss out on adding a real franchise player


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think a guy like Kevin Seraphin would be a great fit for us, especially if we're considering moving Josh or Al. Thing is, I don't know if the kid would be ready to come over right away. He's got a ton of upside, an NBA ready body, and a huge wingspan. He'd be a great value at 24, though he's probably not helping us right away.

I wouldn't be mad if we took a Jamal Crawford type player either. I mean, I don't think Crawford is going to be our future at the shooting guard position, so what about drafting a guy like Willie Warren or Avery Bradley? Neither are a perfect fit (though I do think Warren can play some PG), but we are picking 24th after all.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The expectation for the 24th pick needs to be a guy who can earn serious minutes off the bench. Not junk playing time, but a regular contributor. I don't hear people talking like this enough. Everyone thinks everyone is a starter and a future all-star. Let's temper our expectations people


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Who do you have in mind ATLien? At 24 there really isn't a lot of guys who jump out as serious contributors right away. Potentially Willie Warren, but I don't think he really fits the Hawks well. We just drafted Teague last year, and even though I love Willie Warren, this isn't the right team for him. Outside of him who could really merritt serious minutes on a playoff contender? Maybe Craig Brackins? Unless somebody falls though, we're drafting on potential. Which is why it makes all the sense in the world for us to draft somebody like Kevin Seraphin.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You know I watch next to no college basketball. I think we can be able to find a combo guard or combo forward who slips because they maybe don't have a true position, but still possess a nice skillset


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It is pretty possible that a wing player drops to us, I would hope whoever it would be would be able to steal some minutes away from Marvin.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe Larry Sanders could fall to us, and he'd be a great fit. Not sure if he would see too much playing time though, with Horford and Zaza already rotating at the 5.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GregOden said:


> It is pretty possible that a wing player drops to us, I would hope whoever it would be would be able to steal some minutes away from Marvin.


Looking at draft express, there should be some undersized shooting guards who are available. If Joe leaves, we are going to need some perimeter help


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks ast GM comments on this draft

http://blogs.ajc.com/hawks/2010/05/28/atlanta-hawks-dont-expect-immediate-help-from-draft/



> Hawks assistant GM Dave Pendergraft watched dozens of college prospects throughout the season. When it ended, he was “excited” about the possibilities for the team’s No. 24 overall draft pick, figuring the Hawks would have several good prospects to choose from during the June 24 draft.
> But then Pendergraft scrutinized Synergy Sports video and data, evaluated prospects’ workouts and interviews and took note of their physical measurements.
> “Now, as things start to dwindle down, I’m really not so sure about that,” Pendergraft said today.
> Pendergraft was fresh back from pre-draft workouts for 42 less-heralded prospects in Minneapolis this week. Of those players, Pendergraft said “a handful” were first-round material. With the Hawks picking near the bottom of the first round, those workouts plus the 23 prospects they plan to bring in between now and the draft are more important than the Chicago camp for top prospects (which have become less useful, anyway, with most players opting not to work out).
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's looking like Kevin Seraphin will not be on the board by the time we get up. Portland is really interested in him and they pick ahead of us. I'm hoping somebody falls, maybe Hassan Whiteside. 

If there isn't a legit big on the board when we're picking, I think we should go for a guard. Willie Warren, Jordan Crawford, or Dominque Jones would all fit well here. If I could choose though, I would probably prefer Crawford or Warren here the most. I don't know that Jones would be the best fit because he isn't the same kind of shooter Crawford and Warren are.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks trade Damion Jones for Jordan Crawford.

Hmmm, I like what I read about Crawford but Jones may have fulfilled a more immediate need. Would've liked the trade A LOT more if they didn't sell the 31st pick. Would've been nice to stick a guy like Hassan Whiteside with the 31st pick in the developmental league and see if he could grow into a player.

Also there is a rumor that Josh Childress will sign an offer sheet with Washington & Atlanta may be able to get a player sent their way for him in a S&T.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would have loved to land Whiteside or Alabi with the 31st pick, I'm pretty upset we just sold it for money.

Like I said, considering the contract we gave to Marvin, I like Jamal Crawford here exponentially more than Damion Jones.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Did you mean Jordan Crawford? That's exactly my point! In Jamal, we have an athletic SG who can come off the bench and be a spark plug.

But we really needed a SF to push Marvin out of the starting 5. Maybe in a trade

But this is the 3rd straight draft (Horford 2007, Teague 2009, Crawford 2010) that we had a 1st rounder & I didn't feel like someone just killed my dog. Which for the Hawks is an accomplishment


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Some quotes from GM Sund

-- “We love shooters,” Hawks general manager Rick Sund said. “We added another shooter to the team. We had the luxury of taking a shooter, a wing, or a project . We decided to go with the best player available

-- The Hawks traded the rights to Pleiss to Oklahoma City for cash. Sund said the Hawks did so because they want to fill out the roster with veteran players.

-- “It will be hard for him to come to a team that won 53 games and get minutes,” Sund said. “But he's talented enough where if we get injuries, he's a quality player who can do some scoring.”

http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-hawks/hawks-make-draft-trade-557151.html​


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah I meant Jordan, I was getting pretty ****ed up towards the end of the night!

The thing that pisses me off is that they had the chance to grab a shooter, a project center, and a wing! But they sold the Pleiss pick when they could have drafted Whiteside, and took Pape Sy when they could have landed Stanley Robinson (or stole Willie Warren)!.

It's so hard to look at this draft in hindsight, we made a good move originally but we just didn't capitalize on it whatsoever. I guess we'll see the benefits of that trade moreso during free agency...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks need new owners. For that ten minute period where the Hawks traded down, picked up Jordan Crawford and had the no. 31 pick I was very happy but then they had to sell it for cash.

I think if you draft Whiteside at No. 31, don't put him on the roster you put him in the developmental league and see what you get there. You wouldn't even need to use 1 of the 12 roster spots on a raw project like him


----------

